# Breeding tips



## SHOT (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello, today i received my WW regular seeds and i need soon to plant it and make seeds from it. The process it simple: i veg it then keep it all together in flowering and get seeds. Anything more?


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> Hello, today i received my WW regular seeds and i need soon to plant it and make seeds from it. The process it simple: i veg it then keep it all together in flowering and get seeds. Anything more?


 

Why do you want seeds?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 13, 2016)

The process is anything but simple...


----------



## SHOT (Apr 13, 2016)

Grower13 i need seeds because ordering to my country is hard a bit... i'm going to get seeds then i can plant as much as i want...


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> Grower13 i need seeds because ordering to my country is hard a bit... i'm going to get seeds then i can plant as much as i want...


 

Bummer......... What country?


----------



## SHOT (Apr 13, 2016)

Lebanon... everything's hard here.


----------



## zem (Apr 13, 2016)

If you think it is worth it, then go for it I thought it was worth it a long time ago, I managed to get my hands on several strains and chose the best of them my William's wonder and second best blue frost, I did F2 from blue frost but my WW I back crossed it several times and I got great seeds with high stability 87.5%, 1 more back crossing, and they would have been legit F1s but the results are awesome, every time I plant them, I get stable phenos, sprout flawlessly and are in freezer for 10yrs +...

Anyway you absolutely do NOT need to seed your entire grow the way that you want to do it, because you will lose your entire crop that way, all that you need to do is to get a box with cfls in and place some male closes 12/12 then gather pollen, then isolate one female, chose a bud or 2, using a paintbrush pollinate that bud or 2, then spray it with water after like an hour or less, that will kill excess pollen, and return your female to its flowering chamber. you can freeze pollen for a while as well, I used to place it in airtight containers with rice as dessicant, same way I do with seeds.  It might sound complicated, to some it might be, but to me, it's just science, and art, I love doing such things. I have this greenhouse where I would take my morning coffee at dawn and a paintbrush and pollinate my cucumber plants, it is one of my favourite morning activities.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 14, 2016)

Zem, i can only grow in my bedroom. If i grow a male in the same room but diff boxes( i will put little fans in the male box) will it sproud pollen to females? They are 3 meters away from each others


----------



## zem (Apr 14, 2016)

you don't place any fans for the male box, on the contrary, whenever you want to open the male box, shut all venting off and place a mask or your t-shirt over your mouth and nose and breathe slowly, be careful not to blow the pollen


----------



## SHOT (Apr 14, 2016)

Okayyy i got it zem thank you!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2016)

First, how hard it is to get seeds?  You just got some WW seeds....what made it so difficult?

Second, it does not matter how careful you are, everytime you move, you move huge amounts of air around and is going to be impossible to keep the pollen contained.  Breeding really requires more than just throwing a male and female together.  If you just want to chuck pollen, well you can do that, but I would not call it breeding.  

Have you considered cloning?


----------



## kaotik (Apr 14, 2016)

yeah, don't seed the whole grow.. you'll get like a million seeds and nothing to smoke.
if anything just do 1 plant. or i bud on each plant.
*and yeah, it aint breeding, it's just pollen chucking  

i like to put them all to bloom, but i remove the male just before he's ready to blow (i them put him on a window light away from the females) -he don't need much intense light to continue doing his thing.
he blows, and i collect the pollen and 'paint' it on my chosen female budsites (i only do a few branches)

also; i find it works best if you put your females to bloom a week or two before your males. i always shoot for week 3-4 pollinating. not too early, not too late   *figure on atleast 4 weeks for seeds to mature.

cloning is easiest if you just want them around to keep growing.. PITA doing seeds every run IMO


----------



## SHOT (Apr 14, 2016)

THG i already ordered seeds and i didnt received it and my friend had the same problem. In my country there is no president 2 years ago. Everything sucks here. Okay then its pollen chucking and i alr3ady tried cloning before flowering and none got root. I should grow a male far from females and store or paint pollen on a bud.


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 14, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> THG i already ordered seeds and i didnt received it and my friend had the same problem. In my country there is no president 2 years ago. Everything sucks here. Okay then its pollen chucking and i alr3ady tried cloning before flowering and none got root. I should grow a male far from females and store or paint pollen on a bud.



you can take clones from the lowers when in flower, they will root faster and easier.


----------



## SHOT (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm in the 7th week of flowering and i cant take any clone anymore. For me i prefer to chuck pollen on the buds that i want


----------



## zem (Apr 14, 2016)

Marc, it is possible that you get seeds BUT it is really really not recommended to start seeds every time that you grow. Cloning is simple and just because it did not work the first time does not mean that it won't work when done right. I consistently get more than 90% success and all i do is place them in a box warmed with cfls and in oasis foam. Don't get me wrong, you can still make seeds for backup, but it is a big drawback to have to pop seeds every grow. 
Anyway, by properly isolating the males, you will have no problems from flying pollen whatsoever. I have done that many times, I never got any seeds on plants that i did not plan on seeding, and I placed my box below the flowering table.  
Basically what you want is to find the best phenotype from your seeds and clone it indefinitely


----------



## SHOT (Apr 14, 2016)

Of course i will keep trying cloning until it worksss. Thank u zem


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 20, 2016)

marcmatar221 said:


> I'm in the 7th week of flowering and i cant take any clone anymore. For me i prefer to chuck pollen on the buds that i want



i clone all the way past chop lol

aeroponic cloners


----------

